# Evil Clown Carnival Music



## southside (Oct 29, 2014)

I am in need of some evil clown carnival music. I am playing the part of an evil clown in the local haunted house and need the music to go with it.Help Please


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

These might help, or they might help you find out what you are looking for:
http://youtu.be/6O_NYy5vqX4
http://youtu.be/RefPIWm8jqc
http://youtu.be/Z1l6dKW62_w
http://youtu.be/todh2jGefo0
http://youtu.be/HO4YRKcDiCo


----------



## lemonade (Sep 27, 2011)

Dark Lord pm -ed the BEST carnevil music. I'm sure he would do the same for you.


----------



## southside (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank You


----------



## indiejeannie (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi southside!

You might want to use one of the pieces from Horrorshow: Big Top (synth version) -- my "evil circus" collection:

https://jeannienovak.bandcamp.com/album/horrorshow-big-top-synth

Let me know if you'd like a download code -- and good luck with the gig!!

Jeannie


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sending you a CarnEvil PM -


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I been looking for songs/music related to a carnevil theme I like to do for next year. Any help much appreciated


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks like we are all doing this theme  I need music as well please!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sent you both a PM link to da good stuff ! LoL Enjoy


----------



## slcjeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

So now I find myself in the same boat as others. I'm doing a circus theme and need some warped, twisted, off speed, dark clown/circus/carnival music. Everything I'm finding sounds too nice. This track https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrNhy5BepKA at time stamps 3:08 and 3:40 are in the style of what I'm looking for. Any Ideas?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll send you a link over the weekend to a zip file full of CarnEvil audio that I'm sure you'll find something you'll like


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Would love to hear the Carnevil music. Would you mind sharing?


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

*waving hands wildly* Dark lord...May I also partake of your CarnEvil music?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Just shot ya a PM link, enjoy


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

I am also adding a circus theme to this year and would love on of those zip files, if you would be so kind.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Dark lord said:


> Just shot ya a PM link, enjoy


Not sure if I said thank you last year, but your collection was really cool. I was so disappointed by the Midnight Syndicate Circus album. Thank you for saving the day.


----------



## baddreams (May 19, 2015)

Im also looking to up the scare factor for my carnival scene. Its so hard to find something truly creepy for this particular scene. Dark Lord do you think you could hook up a new member to the boards. I would be grateful.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

PMed you link Baddreams & thenightmarefamily & Col Fryght your very welcome, glad I was able to help ! I like MS but I was not blown away with they're carny cd like I was with NX's.....for my taste.

Have fun everyone at the circus 

DL


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

Ohhh praise the Dark Lord... Carnival theme is the best and it seems like a lot of people would do this this year... so me too 
I hope you help me too?! It's not easy to find such sound effects or music in Germany...


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes CarnEvil is one of my fav theme's too ! That's whats why I searched high & low for things carny as I never found any good carny, so I made it my top priority to amass all that is carnival audio I could find. I even created some of my own background tracks including a 35 min that starts from the sound of you entering a circus & walking thru tent performances to arcade then a full midway !
I had it playing during my setup & people said it felt like they were really going thru a full circus !! LoL 

Will be happy to send you a link to all that is carnEvil Ani' Horror  Its propbably my largest folder of a specific audio haunt theme I have !


----------



## theaterhaunter (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello Dark Lord - We are doing a haunted forest with a carnival theme and I haven't been able to find music I like and someone suggested I contact you. Would you mind sharing some of your awesome music with us?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

southside said:


> I am in need of some evil clown carnival music. I am playing the part of an evil clown in the local haunted house and need the music to go with it.Help Please


PM links sent Southside. Anyone else PM me as I don't get on here as much as usual lately & see these request needs, PM's hit my smartphone email so I can respond here  
DL


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> PM links sent Southside. Anyone else PM me as I don't get on here as much as usual lately & see these request needs, PM's hit my smartphone email so I can respond here
> DL


I sent you a PM last night…can't wait to hear what you've got!


----------

